# desire to understand



## copiecat (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, who might explain why some vendors (I will not name or this one with the magical parts in Idaho)
do not want to sell worldwide ? However, a saddle (for example) could
traveling in the same package for shipping between two states ...
Did you have tax that does not appear on the sales site?
Is this a cultural differences?
Or simply a problem with the local post office ?

Beyond the price for some auctions, here is harder to find vendors that export.
:o

David.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 19, 2010)

Shipping within the US is easy, no paperwork, and the costs are easily calculated. Insurance and tracking are typically available for very little cost.

Shipping outside of the US is not so easy. Lots of paperwork, and it is hard to tell what the costs will be ( and they are always expensive). Tracking is non-existent and insurance claims are hard to pursue.

That being said I ship to points outside the US on a regular basis. And I'm from Idaho too :<)


----------



## Gordon (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with all Mark said. I too ship out of the country, but it is always a hassle and I have been burnt so many times I wonder why I still do it. Coincidently, the 2 times I got nailed the worst were both to France.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 19, 2010)

A lot of overseas buyers always want me to mark the item as a gift and put the price as 10 bucks so they can save on custom fees, duties, or whatever. I wont do that. If I mark a 200 dollar item as 10 bucks I cant insure it for 200, throws up a red flag at the PO real quick! And if its lost or damaged I'm out $200. I once sold a tank to a guy in Canada for $325....2 weeks after I shipped it Canadian customs called me and said the guy refused to pay the customs fee, and I had to pay to have it shipped back to me, so I was out shipping both ways. If someone asks me to open the auction to overeas shipping I will, but only on my terms, which is priority mail only, and customs forms filled out properly.

By the way I think you can now track a shipment with the number on the customs form.


----------



## copiecat (Feb 20, 2010)

God !  It is not won! Thank you for these few responses, which confirms what I feared ... 
The French is such a cheat with institutions.
It makes me sick ....

Have an account with Fedex (or other), which would take over the abduction and calculating the total price will be there a solution ?


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't deal internationally anymore.

I got burnt twice by guys from the UK and once from Canada.


----------



## jwm (Mar 5, 2010)

I've recently done quite a bit of overseas selling of on-line purchases. Most of the transactions have gone smoothly. The down side is, you have to get a box, pack extra carefully, go to the PO, and stand in line to get a price on shipping, and half the time the buyer whines about the shipping cost which is often as much as the item itself is worth, and then he tries to get you to get him another estimate from SAL, EMS, carrier pigeon, Pony Express, Can't you find some guy who will take it on a tramp steamer to Rangoon? And then you have to fill out the customs form, and like Flat Tire mentioned, they're going to ask you to declare an expensive item as a ten dollar gift, and then try to insure it for a thousand bucks. And this has been for relatively small items. I can't even imagine trying to ship a whole bicycle. Mostly it's just not worth the trouble.

JWM


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 15, 2010)

I have shipped internationally time and time again. I will not ship until cash is in my bank, and I have never once had a problem. Even with the french surprisingly enough...???


----------

